# Identifying some of my mbuna species



## Rez Aquatics22 (Apr 17, 2020)

This is my first one i need to identify.


----------



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

Really nice fish. Cant say I have had one like it. I dont readily recognize the species but someone else may. However its features/proportions look like some type of Chindongo or possibly Pseudotropheus to me. Some more info might help narrow it down. Where did you get it? How big is it? How old is it or how long have you had it?


----------



## Cosi (Apr 1, 2020)

The thin barring and fin coloration looks like a Cynotilapia sp. 'hara' Gallireya Reef. Maybe an immature or subdominant male hara. I never kept hara so its just a guess on my part. Hopefully somebody will chime that has experience with hara.

http://malawi.si/Malawi/Mbuna/Cynot...es/Cynotilapia sp. 'hara' Gallireya Reef.html


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Yes, a subdominant male Cynotilapia "Hara" would be the first fish to compare to. If dominant, the male would get darker barring and lighter blue.

Just be aware that random fish found unmarked can be mixes that are hard to identify.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

Looks like a subdominant hara. Beautiful fish, regardless of dominance.


----------



## SoccerMbunaAndShak (Apr 7, 2020)

After looking at the species profile, it looks more like a C. axelrodi. I've never kept those before.


----------



## Haplochromine guy (Jun 4, 2020)

Compare to C. Afras. I think it's mouth-brooding!. See if you can get a picture of the male juveniles if the fish is mouth-brooding.


----------

